# Hello new prospective mousie owner here



## polishrose (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm Kasia,have 6 kids,one greyhound,2 cats,a syrian hamster,a gerbil and tropical fish. I used to keep mice a long time ago and would like some again


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow, they must keep you busy! Welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome ... where are you relocated?


----------



## polishrose (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes they do keep me busy  I could do with a holiday all by myself LOL

I'm in Cheltenham, UK.


----------

